# Summer League



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Knicks to Play in 2010 NBA Summer League
> Toney Douglas, Bill Walker and 2010 Draft Picks Headline New York's Entry
> 
> NEW YORK, July 2, 2010 - Second-year guard Toney Douglas and third-year swingman Bill Walker will lead the New York Knickerbockers entry in the 2010 NBA Summer League in Las Vegas, July 11-17. Douglas and Walker will also be joined on the Knicks 16-man roster by the team's two 2010 second round draft picks, Andy Rautins and Landry Fields.
> ...


http://www.nba.com/knicks/summerleague/summerleague_2010.html


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I mean most of these guys won't even sniff the roster. I will be interested to see how Douglas, Walker, Rautins and Fields perform though.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I wouldn't say so. We have a few roster spots open that cap space alone will not fill.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Only got to watch the fourth quarter of the first game but I didn't like what I saw in Rautins. The guy's bread and butter is 3, other than that he has nothing. From what I saw Rautins couldn't create his own shot, threw up a 3 as soon as the defender collapsed on him and overall his stats speak for themselves. Walker had 9 fouls but I felt like he was the only player playing defense, other than that Walker was pretty solid at doing a little bit of everything (looking for teammates, scoring, rebounding). Toney Douglas was a no surprise in scoring, I felt like he forced a few shots late in the game (that may have been due to the fact that no one was really scoring). The player that surprised me the most was Fields, as no one has really talked about him I didn't have any expectations. Fields did a solid job at rebounding, especially on the offensive end he had a couple of put backs (I guess we've found David's replacement). Overall poor defense from the Knicks, let's hope the next game gets better.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Like you, I got back home late and only caught the 2nd half. Overall, I would say that I came away impressed. I had very low expectations about finding productive players from this team but was pleasantly surprised, especially by Landry Fields. He reminds me of a more polished Ronaldo Balkman type; an extremely poor man's Shawn Marion in his prime- the kind of guy that is a high energy 3 that could play a little 4 in spot duty. I think Fields has a better shot (not saying much) and also has better offensive instincts than Balkman but I think both are cut from the same mold.

As for Rautins, I came away impressed. We don't necessarily need guys that can create for themselves as much as we need players that can come off screens and shoot the ball. He had a piss poor shooting outing but he did a good job of moving without the ball and taking quality looks, IMO. He was known as a 3 point shooter in college and I think he'll come around once he gets more comfortable. I'll give him an incomplete grade on defense but I never saw him consistently get beat on that end, which is a good sign.

I also had the exact opposite impression of Bill Walker. I liked him a lot last year but he has not seemed to improve his game at all. Assuming he gets playing time, defenses are going to be able to play him fairly easily. He's one of those types that has no sort of counter moves off the dribble. He simply puts his head down and charges forward to the basket. This is the NBA and unless your name is "the unmentionable one," you simply can't do that and even "the unmentionable one" couldn't do it against a great/solid defensive team like the Celtics or Magic.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Landry Fields with 19 pts today 10 of 13 from the stripe, Fields is definitely shaping up to be the next Knick favorite!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Landry Fields looks like he could be a nice piece moving forward. Pleasantly surprised by how he is performing.


----------

